# giftunfall an der maas BE / NL



## kof (4. August 2007)

hi,

schaut euch das mal an:

http://www.totalfishing.nl/sportvisnieuws,33,9441.html

fuer alle, die kein holländisch können:

es ist jetzt einfacher an die fische zu kommen, da man sie nicht mehr fangen muss, sondern sie kieloben treiben ... eine verdammte schande!!!

met visvrije groet...


----------



## köfi01 (4. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Hallo.

Wie groß ist die gefahr den für Roermond|kopfkrat.Weiß schon jemand was näheres???

Gruß ,Ralf


----------



## Ascanius (4. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

ich kann kein holländisch, mir reichen die bilder


----------



## krauthis7 (4. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

hallo der wdr berichtet es sei an der ganzen maas verboten zu angeln


----------



## the doctor (4. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

http://www.wdr.de/studio/aachen/nachrichten/#TP1476180

traurig aber wahr


----------



## Lachsy (4. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

hier auch im limburgs Dagblad
http://www.ld.nl/nieuws/limburg/article2244539.ece


----------



## mauser (5. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Ich war heute morgen in Maastricht-Borgharen an der Schleuse, und die weitere Strecke unterwegs. Überall nur tote Fische.:v Ca. 40-50 Döbel 40-50cm und hunderte!!!:c Brutfische, meistens Barsch, Döbel, Aland, Rotauge, Rotfeder und Brassen.
Alle waren schon tot, oder grade im Todeskampf.
Raubfische oder Karpfen habe ich zum Glück nicht gesehen, aber wenn die Raubfische die Brutfische futtern, dauert es bestimmt auch nicht mehr lange bis diese Tot rumtreiben.
Das Gift ist ein Pflanzenschutz,- bzw. Insektenschutzmittel und greift das Nervensystem der Fische an ( Wikipedia).
Hoffentlich entwickelt es sich nicht zum Kreislauf, so dass auch noch die anderen Fische betroffen sind.
Hier noch ein paar Fotos von heute morgen.
Sehr,sehr traurige Geschichte!!!!!

http://img403.*ih.us/img403/8462/cimg0309db0.jpg
Shot with EX-Z1000 at 2007-08-05

http://img101.*ih.us/img101/4765/cimg0310ec4.jpg
Shot with EX-Z1000 at 2007-08-05

http://img165.*ih.us/img165/5863/cimg0312bk4.jpg
Shot with EX-Z1000 at 2007-08-05

http://img165.*ih.us/img165/6893/cimg0313tx6.jpg
Shot with EX-Z1000 at 2007-08-05

http://img101.*ih.us/img101/592/cimg0319pt1.jpg
Shot with EX-Z1000 at 2007-08-05

:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Lachsy (5. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

ich denke das dass schlimmste noch kommt ? die zeit wird es zeigen, was noch alles verendet.

Hoffe mal das die kormorane die toten fische fressen


----------



## Jockel13883 (5. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Hallo,
wisst ihr, bis wohin die Vergiftung reicht? Ich wollte morgen auf Zander fischen in der Nähe von Gennep. Kann ich dort angeln gehn, oder ist die Maas auf voller Länge gesperrt worden ?


----------



## hackebeil (5. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Hoffe mal das die kormorane die toten fische fressen


 

na na na, denk mal dran das es auch tiere sind! #q


----------



## Maassnoek (6. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Hallo,
aktuelle Info's:
Die holländische Maas war und wird auch nicht gesperrt !
Die Chemikalie hat sich im oberen Bereich so verdünnt, das es zu keinem Fischsterben  bei uns kommen wird .
Trotzdem wäre ich momentan vorsichtig mit dem Verzehr von Fischen.
Gruss Helmut Schoddel
Pike-Attack


----------



## marca (6. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Den Haag-De overheid heeft geadviseerd met onmiddellijke ingang niet meer in de Maas te zwemmen,vissen of gevangen vis uit de rivier te consumeren.De rivier is vervuild met het giftige chloorpyrifos.

War also wohl gesperrt!!
Ist aber jetzt wohl aufgehoben.
Der Giftpeak soll wohl schon vorbei sein und das Gift hat sich entsprechend verdünnt.
Aber,eine wirkliche Sauerei war das natürlich.
Hoffe die kriegen die belgischen Ferkel so richtig am Wickel!!


----------



## doomi (6. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Hallo !

Wollte morgen nach Roermond fahren..?
Ist Roermond auch von dem Giftunfall betroffen ?
Ist Maastricht auch betroffen ?

Gruß


----------



## krauthi (6. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Inzwischen hat sich das Umweltgift aber soweit verdünnt, das die niederländischen Behörden wieder Entwarnung geben konnten. 
*„Unsere Wasserproben waren negativ“*

Die Maas fließt auch durch Flämisch-Limburg. „Hier waren die Folgen der Verseuchung aber kaum messbar“, so Mie Van den Kerckhove vom flämischen Umweltamt. 






 (VRT) 





„Die für die Verseuchung verantwortlichen Chemikalien lösen sich sehr schnell im Wasser auf“, so Van den Kerckhove. „Unsere Wasserproben vom Dienstag waren negativ


----------



## Lachsy (6. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

frank die frage ist, welche auswirkungen hat es in der nächsten zeit oder später.

wenn immer noch wegen dioxin gewarnt wird den Aal zu essen. 



> Sportvisserij Nederland roept sportvissers op om geen paling ui de Nederlandse rivieren te eten. De reden hiervan is dat paling uit de grote rivieren, maar ook ui de Roer, zoveel dioxine bevat dat de wettelijke norm wordt overschreden. Dit blijkt uit onderzoek van onderzoeksbureaus IMARES en RIKILT ( Wageningen Universiteit.



mfg Lachsy


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Ich könnte kotzen, wenn ich das alles lese... Normalerweise müssten solche Unfälle in heutiger Zeit absolut vermeidbar sein!:r

Schlimm, echt schlimm...:c


----------



## krauthi (6. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*



Lachsy schrieb:


> frank die frage ist, welche auswirkungen hat es in der nächsten zeit oder später.
> 
> wenn immer noch wegen dioxin gewarnt wird den Aal zu essen.
> 
> ...


 
ja  da gebe ich dir recht Clarissa   
also  noch ein grund mehr um C&R  in Holand zu betreiben  :m


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (6. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

stimmt frank,
und wir dürfen es !
hoffe wir das beste für das gewässer. wäre schade drum


----------



## Willi90 (6. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Einfach schlimm....keine Worte mehr.


----------



## Boerni72 (7. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Habe gerade in den Lokalnachrichten bei WDR gehört, daß wohl über 100.000 Fische verendet sein sollen. Die Frage beibt wieviel Fisch jetzt letzendlich daran qualvoll zu Grunde gehen. Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit den Belgiern mal auf die Finger zu klopfen. Jedes Jahr hört man neue Horrormeldungen aus der Umgebung von Lüttich?


----------



## gimli (7. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Unter der Voraussetzung selbst gefangenen Fisch nicht zu konsumieren, wurde das Angelverbot gestern Morgen aufgehoben.

Quelle: Sportvisserij Nederland


----------



## marca (7. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Habe ich gestern ja schon geschrieben,dass das Verbot aufgehoben ist!
Aber,leider gibt es erstmal 100.000 Fische weniger!!!
Eine absolute Riesensauerei!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky Coast (7. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Bin mal gespannt, ob die Verantwortlichen mit angemessener Geldstrafe zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden und die Maas mit großangelegtem Fischbesatz bedacht wird.Man hat ja manchmal den Eindruck, das man mit kleineren Vergehen wie falscher Mülltrennung ordentlich zur Kasse gebeten wird und die großen Umweltsünden oft schon bagatellisiert werden. Ist nur zu hoffen, das es kein Bla Bla wie " der Fischbestand erholt sich über die Jahre sowieso wieder" gibt, um am teuren Neubesatz vorbei zu kommen.


----------



## krauthis7 (7. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

sowas solte nicht nur mit einer geldstrafe davon kommen, :e

|splat2:


----------



## mauser (7. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Aachener Nachrichten!!!!!

Schon 100.000 Fische in der Maas verendet

(ess) | 06.08.2007, 10:46 

*Maastricht/Lüttich. *Mehr als 100.000 Fische sind inzwischen nach einer Verunreinigung der Maas vor einigen Tagen verendet. Betroffen sind verschiedene Fischsorten. Das haben die Fischereibehörden der Wallonie bekanntgegeben. 

Nach niederländischen Medienberichten ist für die Verunreinigung der Maas ein chemischer Betrieb bei Lüttich verantwortlich, von dessen Gelände aus etwa 80 Kilogramm Pestizide in den Fluss gelangt sind. Nachdem die Verschmutzung des Wassers erkannt worden war, hatten die zuständigen Behörden sofort ein Angel- und Schwimmverbot in der Maas angeordnet. 

Nach Einschätzung der Sportfischer entlang der Maas soll es ungefähr zehn Jahre dauern, bis sich die Fischbestände wieder erholt haben. Die belgische Umweltpolizei hingegen bezeichnet die Verunreinigung als ernst, aber nicht als nachhaltig. Die Maas sei in gutem Zustand und könne die Verschmutzung selbst abbauen.

Vor dem Wochenende war die Wasserentnahme zur Aufbereitung von Trinkwasser aus der Maas gestoppt worden. Am Montagmorgen hat der Limburger Wasserversorger die «Trinkwasserproduktion» mit Maaswasser wieder aufgenommen.

Nach Angaben belgischer Stellen muss der Chemiebetrieb bei Lüttich für alle Kosten aufkommen. Möglicherweise werden auch juristische Schritte gegen das Unternehmen eingeleitet.


----------



## Willi90 (8. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Ihr müsst es euch einmal vorstellen: 100.000 Fische. Da bemühen sich die C&Ser so, und dan kommt sowas.


----------



## kof (9. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

@willi90 --- die C&R´ler bemuehen sich?  wuenschte, es wäre so.

auch wenn ich verallgemeinere ist´s wohl leider nicht immer so ... muss man ja nur mal zb in die signaturen einger öcher jongen schauen, um zu sehen, was fuer "herrliche festmahle" man aus den leuke doode visjes machen kann... dann sind die 100.000 toten fische einfach 100.000 nicht mehr zuzubereitende fische fürchte ich.

klar lässt das keine rueckschluesse auf die entnahmequote dieser sportfreunde und der gaeste allgemein zu ... aber ich denke man sollte sich (wenn man gast ist) auch mal daran erinnern, dass weniger (entnahme) oft mehr ist (wie lachsy treffend bemerkt hat). 

ich kenne nicht wenige gastgeber, bei denen angesichts des verhaltens einiger teutonischer chefskochs apokalyptische assoziationsketten im kopf wachsen .. wie bei mir auch.

habe das ja auch seinerzeit in roofbleis thread bewusst sehr provokant formuliert ... wären die (grenznah liegenden) NL vereine nicht auf den support durch die "guten gäste" angeweisen, vielleicht würden mehr restriktionen für die deutschen etabliert .. und alle wirklich guten gäste (denen ich  unrecht getan habe) würden die sch****e fressen, die die kuechenfraktion ihnen aufgetischt hat.

aber - das ist alles nur meine meinung, rein subjektiv, nicht mehr nicht weniger. da das rumdiskutiere alles nichts bringt, steige ich an dieser stelle aus der diskussion & dem anglerboard komplett aus.

/off


----------



## marca (9. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

kof!!!!
Das kannste doch nicht machen!
Einfach dem Board den Rücken kehren.
Wer soll uns moffen denn jetzt,rein subjektiv natürlich,so schön beschimpfen??!!
Überdenke deine Entscheidung doch bitte noch mal und laß uns weiterhin von deinen geistigen
Ergüssen profitieren.


----------



## Willi90 (9. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Naja, manche übertreibens einfach und und versuchen die aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu lenken. Wobei es hier um 100.000 tote fishe geht und nicht ums aussteigen. Wen jemand raus will bitte schön. Eigene Entscheidung.


----------



## mike0714 (11. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Hallo,
Hat den jemand etwas neues vom Giftunfall gehört .;+
mfg
mike0714


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

gestern kam im radio Antenne AC in den regional nachrichten das das angeln wieder verboten worden sei auf grund erhöhter werte 
konnte aber über das neuerliche verbot nichts weiteres im Net finden 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## mike0714 (11. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Jo,
besten Dank für deine Nachricht,#6.
Werde mal nachfragen ob jemand schon mal seit dem Giftunfall Angeln war.
mfg
mike0714


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

habe gerade noch mal versucht mehr info´s im net zu finden aber  leider in keinem nachrichten dienst auf holländischer und belgischer seite   wird über ein erneutes  verbot geschrieben 
 deshalb  nehme ich die  aussage  von antenne ac  auch nicht so ernst  und denke  mal das die dort alte nachrichten vorgelesen haben


----------



## Roofblei (11. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

moin

So wie Krauthi es schon gesagt hat ,keine neuen Reaktionen
der Niederländischen Medien.Angeln und schwimmen 
weiterhin erlaubt.Allerdings wird noch zur Zeit kein Wasser
für die Trinkwasseraufbereitung entnommen da die Werte
noch ausstehen.

gruss


----------



## mike0714 (11. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Hallo,Roofblei 
sagenhaft woher du immer diese Inseiderinformationen herhast,
davor ziehe ich meinen Hut|bigeyes.
Falls du mal eine information herrhast das in der Maas Fische gefangen wurden melde dich bitte nochmal#h.
mfg
mike0714


----------



## Roofblei (12. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Hallöschen Mike

Können ja mal zusammen auf Wallerjagd gehen wenn noch vorhanden ?????????




:c:c:c:c


----------



## mike0714 (12. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Also du erstaunst mich immer wieder , diese Inseiderinformationen von dir , die möchte ich auch haben #6.
 Wann und wo möchtest du den zur Wallerjagd:q.
Grüße#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Mack (12. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

@ Mike @ roofblei
Wenns auf Waller geht :k habt ihr noch ein Plätzchen Frei?
Gruß Mack


----------



## Roofblei (12. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Hallo Mack

Denke das sich es einrichten lässt es ging eigentlich darum 
das dieses Jahr viele Welse gefangen worden sind und jetzt
habe ich Angst das durch diese Schei....... die Fänge wieder
zurückgehen und die heutigen Populationen Rapfen Zander
und ebenfalls den Wels einen noch nicht vorhersehbaren
Schaden erlitten haben.Leider darf der Wels in Holland,
obwohl eine Niederländische Zeitschrift dafür plädiert
den Waller von der Artenschutzliste zu nehmen,nicht beangelt werden.Denke das Ich mir jetzt erstmal wieder Intensiv 
eine Neue Stelle suchen muss.

gruss


----------



## Snook (24. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Moin,

gibt´s was neues zum topic? War nochmal jemand an der Maas fischen und kann was dazu sagen?

Gruß


----------



## marca (24. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Laut einem "flämischen Professor" hat die eingeleitete Sauerei eine Halbwertszeit von 60 Tagen.(www.totalfishing.nl)
Was immer das zu bedeuten hat??!!
Einerseits wird es in der Maas ja weg/weitergeschwemmt,andererseits natürlich auch verdünnt und zu guter letzt sind ja auch eine Menge Fische einfach tot!!
Will heute abend auch noch mal hin.
Bin für alle Infos dankbar!!!


----------



## gerhard2k1 (29. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Will am Wochenende nach Roermond. Lohnen sich die 100km Fahrt, oder soll ich lieber noch ein paar Wochen warten und es in der Heimat versuchen?


----------



## Roofblei (29. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Hallo gerhard

Ich glaube du kannst mit ruhigem gewissen nach Roermond
fischen fahren, da die Auswirkungen des Unfalls dort oben relativ gering sein sollten.Das Gift im Wasser selber, wird so denke ich doch auf dieser langen strecke sehr verdünnt wenn überhaupt gar nicht mehr vorhanden sein das einzige Problem was ich sehe betrifft eher die toten verseuchten Fische die über eine sehr lange strecke treiben und dort auch in gewisser anzahl von Raubfischen als beute erkannt und somit auch gefressen werden.
Wie es damit aussieht weiss noch niemand.Hoffe das du mehr infos von den Boardies bekommst.

gruss


----------



## theundertaker (29. August 2007)

*AW: giftunfall an der maas BE / NL*

Hallo ihrs,

also ich war die letzten 3 Wochen jedes Wochenende in Roermond angeln und ich habe dort nichts von irgendwelchem gift etc. bemerkt...nicht ein toter fisch und auch kein seltsamer giftfilm auf der oberfläche.

ich bin das nächste wochenende auch wieder beide tage in roermond angeln und ich hoffe, dass ich wieder was schönes fange ;-)

naja, falls ihr noch mehr infos habt, ob irgendwo noch auswirkungen des giftes zu spüren sind, dann postet einfach hier rein, würde mich nämlich auch mal interessieren...

fährt zufällig jemand von euch an den see "oolderplas" in roermond? ;+

liebe grüße

thomas 
----------------------------------------------------------

wer andern eine bratwurst brät, der hat ein bratwurstbratgerät ;-) :vik:


----------

